# Coolant type?



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

hey guys...i found DOT3 brake fluid for the lush in the 1200 page manual...so I'm good there.
But what type of coolant does this car use? Just the standard green stuff mixed 50/50?

Also...any DIY's out there on changing fluid/filter on the 5sp. tranny?


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

The FSM I have says "Anti-freeze coolant (Ethylene glycol base)" So yeah the basic green stuff is fine, and the ratio is up to you, depending on the temperature range you need.

As for changing the fluid on the tranny, loosen the fill plug with a 3/8" drive socket wrench, but dont take it out yet. (want to make sure you can get the fill plug out before you drain it  )then take a 1/2" drive socket wrench and pull out the drain plug, let the oil drain into a catch pan, clean off the magnet on the drain plug the best you can. Put the drain plug in take out the fill plug the rest of the way, and fill up the transmission till it starts to overflow out of the fill hole (you'll need 2.something quarts, so make sure you buy 3q of gear oil) . Put fill plug back in, and you're done.

PB blaster is your friend, my fill plug was seized up so bad that I had the socket wrench in it, with an box-end wrench on the end of the socket, so I had about a 20" lever to pull on, and it was bending the socket and the wrench. Some PB blaster on it and it came right out with just the socket. I also took the fill plug out completely first thing when I did it. When I took out the drain plug... well lets say that it managed to get some of the old gear oil on my tire, and most of it didnt make it into the drain pan.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

ConKBot of Doom said:


> When I took out the drain plug... well lets say that it managed to get some of the old gear oil on my tire, and most of it didnt make it into the drain pan.


That's funny. That happened to me changing the oil 2 weeks ago on my R32...VW thinks they're funny putting the drain plug on the back of the oilpan. That plug has almost 7 quarts of oil behind it. When it came out oil flew right over my drain pan. First time I ever missed a drain pan changing oil.

After it happened I was like...man shoulda known THAT was gonna happen!!!

Oh what weight/brand of tranny oil you suggest? And is there a filter I need or no?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I run Toyota Red coolant in my car. Have for the last 100k miles. You can run pretty much anything you want as long as you flush ALL of the old coolant out. I'd recommend something within manufacturer specs.


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

tmcnally said:


> That's funny. That happened to me changing the oil 2 weeks ago on my R32...VW thinks they're funny putting the drain plug on the back of the oilpan. That plug has almost 7 quarts of oil behind it. When it came out oil flew right over my drain pan. First time I ever missed a drain pan changing oil.
> 
> After it happened I was like...man shoulda known THAT was gonna happen!!!
> 
> Oh what weight/brand of tranny oil you suggest? And is there a filter I need or no?


Yeah, with the fill plug off to let air in, and that huge 1" (maybe more?) drain plug, I think most the oil came out in less than 2 seconds...
I used lucasoil equivalent of 75w90 and some of the lucasoil oil stabilizer, probably put too much stabilizer in and I should change it again sometime before winter comes around :-/ The stabilizer is really thick, so it was ok for summer, but I dont want it getting real thick on me this winter. 
No there isnt a filter just get any shavings you may have off of the magnet, or at least try, not exactly easy to get them off.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I used BG sychroshift when I did a change a while back(around 100k miles. 2 units of 80w-90 and 2 units of the rest syncroshift. My trans is like butter 93k later. my car takes a beating every time I drive it and I've got no signs of pop-out.


----------



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> I used BG sychroshift when I did a change a while back(around 100k miles. 2 units of 80w-90 and 2 units of the rest syncroshift. My trans is like butter 93k later. my car takes a beating every time I drive it and I've got no signs of pop-out.


do i need anything special to get the oil intothe fill hole...a certain type of tubing...or oil in some type of squeeze container or something...a funnel?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

yea, it's a tough angle without the right funnel. I bought a flexable funnel(an aluminum one so it wouldn't crimp) and fed it right in with no drips.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

I use BG on the Kia also. Works great, and pretty cheap for the dealer to flush and fill (only $89!)


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

HATEnFATE said:


> yea, it's a tough angle without the right funnel. I bought a flexable funnel(an aluminum one so it wouldn't crimp) and fed it right in with no drips.


Haha yeah that would have helped.. though the lucasoil came in bottles with a squirt nozzle, it was still one heck of an angle with the long bottles.


----------



## bngamb (Oct 19, 2018)

I have 2 Honda's I hoping that Honda Blue Long Life coolant is compatible for my Rogue. Also I have some Valvoline synthetic Dot & 4 Brake Fluid is this compatible with the factory brake fluid.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

bngamb said:


> I have 2 Honda's I hoping that Honda Blue Long Life coolant is compatible for my Rogue. Also I have some Valvoline synthetic Dot & 4 Brake Fluid is this compatible with the factory brake fluid.


Nissan Blue antifreeze is actually Pentosin Permafrost A3 coolant. It is likely that your Honda Blue coolant is the same thing. DOT 4 brake fluid is compatible with the factory Nissan brake fluid.


----------



## bngamb (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for the info, I am going to use my honda coolant in the Rogue, good one coolant for both cars less confusion.


----------

